# OB Pelvic Pain Right Lower Quadrant



## DAndKay (Jun 2, 2011)

625.9 is a code that was used in the past for an OB Patient that is suffering from Right Lower Quadrant pain.  She is approximately 16 weeks pregnant, does anyone have a better diagnosis code. Thanks


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont do OB, but I would use 789.03.  625.9 is pain in the female genitalia area


----------



## preserene (Jun 2, 2011)

You cannot give 625.0-625.9, if you are giving 789.0 x series.
789 series justified as regards to the site of pain and nonspecific at this moment.  But if it excludes genital organs, we are not right also because it could be arising from the ovaries and uterine adenexal tissues too. (eg OHSS, twisted ovarian or hydrosalphnx etc.
You could give a V code also -Incidental to pregnancy.
 If you assign 625.x series, that is also not correct, becuase the pain could arise from Appendix, or ureter or ureteric calculus etc., leave alone the ovary and  the ut. adenexa.

Keeping an open mind, and giving more focus on the nonspecific pain at a particular quadrant during pregnancy with the available document, I feel that 789.03 would be more appropriate with the Vcode for incidental to pregnancy V22.2.
Do I make some sense?


----------



## krista2178@yahoo.com (Jul 29, 2011)

If physician does not state this is incidental to pregnancy, it would be coded as 646.83, 789.03 (you need that preg-related code as primary if this is preg-related. If the phys. does state this is incidental to preg. it would be 789.03, V22.2)


----------

